# Hope Solo - out 6 months and terminated contract



## Zoro (Aug 24, 2016)

As a gk she allowed way too many shots on her and she had a big foot cause that seemed to be what people wanted.  I never liked watching her. 
In the end seems like her mouth is the bigger issue.
She was always the part that made me wonder if USA WNT would win.  Get her out and we have a much better chance.


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm definitely no goalie expert, but she is behind a lot of (successful) caps for the USWNT
I'll kind of miss her-- she created a "must see TV" element-- she definitely wasn't boring. I liked the flair/personality.
Definitely strayed into the melodramatic/crazy at times. Perhaps detrimental, but that is probably hard to know w/o being in locker room.
Certainly they probably felt that at 35 she was going downhill fast and it was time to cut bait.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2016)

Zoro said:


> As a gk she allowed way too many shots on her and she had a big foot cause that seemed to be what people wanted.


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Laced (Aug 24, 2016)

Meaningless suspension. She won't miss any pay, as she'll still get paid in full by the league. She won't miss any major tournament. Oh she's also 35. Too little and too late for US Soccer to send a message. Lame PR on US Soccer's part.


----------



## Glen (Aug 24, 2016)

Laced said:


> Meaningless suspension. She won't miss any pay, as she'll still get paid in full by the league. She won't miss any major tournament. Oh she's also 35. Too little and too late for US Soccer to send a message. Lame PR on US Soccer's part.


This is what I read about the pay:

"According to the lawsuit that the USWNT filed against U.S. Soccer, Solo was due to make $72,000 this year for being a Tier 1 national team player, so the contract termination presumably costs her $36,000. She can still play for the NWSL’s Seattle Reign, but her $56,000 NWSL salary is also paid for by U.S. Soccer, and it is unclear if they have to continue doing so now that her contract has been terminated."

It's since been reported she will get three months of severance.  I think she will still get paid the full NWSL salary until the end of the year.  I'm assuming she is beloved in Seattle, but I wouldn't be totally surprised if the Reign dropped Solo's contract soon with her domestic violence case moving forward.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2016)

Laced said:


> Meaningless suspension. She won't miss any pay, as she'll still get paid in full by the league. She won't miss any major tournament. Oh she's also 35. Too little and too late for US Soccer to send a message. Lame PR on US Soccer's part.


It looks like they wanted to discipline her after her family fight, but were afraid to dump her before the Olympics.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 25, 2016)

This makes me wonder if MAP's birthday suit pictures are as gruesome and cringe-worthy as Solo's?  Tbh, Solo should have been suspended immediately after those hacked images were posted.  It violated my sensibilities.


----------



## Bayernfan (Aug 29, 2016)

Is this the home of the double standard or what? Hope Solo is one of the 2 greatest female goalkeepers in the history of the game.In my view she was the best. No other female keeper dominated the box like she did, had the shot blocking ability, or the confidence to come off her line. Her mistakes were far and dew between, as every great goalkeeper knows. No one is perfect, but she came to play in the big games never backed down. She came from a broken family, her father a homeless person struggling with mental issues.

So she is blunt, and clearly not the smartest person you ever met. She does some stupid things, says stupid things and never seems very repentant. Oh well, we can go through the history of Men players and her "transgressions" would not even register on the stupid meter.  And that goes for any sport from soccer to the NBA, the NFL to our famed swimmers. But she gets ripped up, for just saying things that are politically incorrect.

The only reason she got sanctioned is because she is 35, and there is not another big tourney for 3 years, and which point we can throw her on the discarded athlete heap. It is so pathetic. US soccer making a stand, when everyone with half a brain knows they NEVER would have done it a couple of years ago when her services were still need. BS PR is what this is.

Which brings me to the close of my rant. Why do we feel like we need to elevate athletes to some moral high ground. Enjoy them for what they are, great athletes. As for the rest, most of them are just like everyone else...no hero's by any stretch. An as far as being a role model, Hope worked her behind off to be the best keeper in the word. Kudos to her!


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 29, 2016)

No double standard here.  I would wager that MAP's b-day suit pictures are just as cringe-worthy as Solo's.  She would have to post a Solo-like selfie to disprove my theory.


----------



## bababooey (Aug 30, 2016)

Bayernfan said:


> Is this the home of the double standard or what? Hope Solo is one of the 2 greatest female goalkeepers in the history of the game.In my view she was the best. No other female keeper dominated the box like she did, had the shot blocking ability, or the confidence to come off her line. Her mistakes were far and dew between, as every great goalkeeper knows. No one is perfect, but she came to play in the big games never backed down. She came from a broken family, her father a homeless person struggling with mental issues.
> 
> So she is blunt, and clearly not the smartest person you ever met. She does some stupid things, says stupid things and never seems very repentant. Oh well, we can go through the history of Men players and her "transgressions" would not even register on the stupid meter.  And that goes for any sport from soccer to the NBA, the NFL to our famed swimmers. But she gets ripped up, for just saying things that are politically incorrect.
> 
> ...


Now that is an example of a great post! Agree 100%. Thanks.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 30, 2016)

Hope has to realize she's not apart of the NFL where free speech is encouraged & tolerated....
America!
What a country!


----------



## Glen (Aug 30, 2016)

Bayernfan said:


> Is this the home of the double standard or what? Hope Solo is one of the 2 greatest female goalkeepers in the history of the game.In my view she was the best. No other female keeper dominated the box like she did, had the shot blocking ability, or the confidence to come off her line. Her mistakes were far and dew between, as every great goalkeeper knows. No one is perfect, but she came to play in the big games never backed down. She came from a broken family, her father a homeless person struggling with mental issues.
> 
> So she is blunt, and clearly not the smartest person you ever met. She does some stupid things, says stupid things and never seems very repentant. Oh well, we can go through the history of Men players and her "transgressions" would not even register on the stupid meter.  And that goes for any sport from soccer to the NBA, the NFL to our famed swimmers. But she gets ripped up, for just saying things that are politically incorrect.
> 
> ...


I cannot believe the double standard either.  Seems like everyone is being treated with a double standard.  Demanding people show some class when they show up to the Olympics - shame on them.   http://www.espn.com/tennis/story/_/id/17408081/kristina-mladenovic-caroline-garcia-benoit-paire-suspended-french-tennis-federation


----------



## soccerobserver (Aug 30, 2016)

They are making a reality based show called "Keeping Score" with her and 2 other soccer players in it....I guess this is the clip where she finds out her fate with the suspension...

http://nypost.com/2016/08/30/watch-hope-solo-flip-f-ng-out-when-she-got-suspended/


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 30, 2016)

Bayernfan said:


> Is this the home of the double standard or what? Hope Solo is one of the 2 greatest female goalkeepers in the history of the game.In my view she was the best. No other female keeper dominated the box like she did, had the shot blocking ability, or the confidence to come off her line. Her mistakes were far and dew between, as every great goalkeeper knows. No one is perfect, but she came to play in the big games never backed down. She came from a broken family, her father a homeless person struggling with mental issues.
> 
> So she is blunt, and clearly not the smartest person you ever met. She does some stupid things, says stupid things and never seems very repentant. Oh well, we can go through the history of Men players and her "transgressions" would not even register on the stupid meter.  And that goes for any sport from soccer to the NBA, the NFL to our famed swimmers. But she gets ripped up, for just saying things that are politically incorrect.
> 
> ...


This.  

From what I have seen of her through TV, she seems like she'd be a nightmare to deal with on a personal level, but how does that make her any different than Kobe Bryant?  I was a fan of Kobe's unique athletic talents, but I don't know the man personally so there's no reason to put him on a pedestal just because he's got an unstoppable turnaround J.  Likewise, Hope had serious game when it comes to shot stopping, reaction saves, and quickness.  She was fun to watch, and she kept the US in many a game that they might have lost during their dominant run the past several years.  It's similar to the 49ers dumping Kapernick as a backup QB.  If he was coming off the 2012 season he had, we all know they would be handling this differently.  Likewise US soccer.  They had a chance to make their "principled" stand before the WC, when her domestic violence case blew up, and they didn't.  Doing it now when they have nothing to lose makes them cowards.  (see what I did there?)


----------



## Bayernfan (Aug 31, 2016)

My favorite part was Gulati talking about "US soccer having standards". How about standards for the level of play, and if it gets worse you go....Oh well. I guess its about marketing a sqeaky clean image, which of course is a fraud, but so is the rest of US soccer (and Fifa etc.).


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2016)

Bayernfan said:


> My favorite part was Gulati talking about "US soccer having standards". How about standards for the level of play, and if it gets worse you go....Oh well. I guess its about marketing a sqeaky clean image, which of course is a fraud, but so is the rest of US soccer (and Fifa etc.).


FIFA seemed to be mending its way so much that I stopped boycotting Coke,  and sent FIFA and Coke messages that I had done so.

Then the new Italian guy in charge was seen hobnobbing with proven soccer criminals in Brazil.

"Meet the new boss - same as the old boss"


----------



## Glen (Sep 4, 2016)

http://www.si.com/planet-futbol/2016/09/02/hope-solo-usa-soccer-suspension-equal-pay

It keeps going . . .


----------



## Bayernfan (Sep 6, 2016)

Jil;l Ellis in her interview in SI" we would have kept Solo despite her problems, if she was not that old" If you read between the lines that is...lol


----------



## Bayernfan (Sep 6, 2016)

Personally I have always thought it wierd that popular figures somehow thought that their opinion in non sports related matters somehow is more important that the average Joe. But its not, the media just likes to make some stories that sell, and some people feel the need to play into it. Personally I do not care what Kap or Megan think, anymore than what the domino delivery driver thinks, about these issues. They are no smarter, better informed or anything else. 

They, like everyone else in this nation, have a right to their opinion, and if WE did not make such a big deal out of it, no one would care either. 

I'm a immigrant, and will be eternally grateful that this country has allowed me to call it my home, but my nationalism has little to to with flags or songs. But alot to do for fighting for what made it so great in the first place.


----------



## Bayernfan (Sep 6, 2016)

ooops wrong thread lol


----------



## NoGoal (Sep 6, 2016)

Bayernfan said:


> Personally I have always thought it wierd that popular figures somehow thought that their opinion in non sports related matters somehow is more important that the average Joe. But its not, the media just likes to make some stories that sell, and some people feel the need to play into it. Personally I do not care what Kap or Megan think, anymore than what the domino delivery driver thinks, about these issues. They are no smarter, better informed or anything else.
> 
> They, like everyone else in this nation, have a right to their opinion, and if WE did not make such a big deal out of it, no one would care either.
> 
> I'm a immigrant, and will be eternally grateful that this country has allowed me to call it my home, but my nationalism has little to to with flags or songs. But alot to do for fighting for what made it so great in the first place.


Bingo only difference between them and us, they have a bigger soap box to stand on.


----------

